# Pics of Oscar our pyr/anatolian pup



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I finally figured out how to post pics!!!! I am free!!! Here is Oscar, he should be close to 70lbs, (we weighed him 10 days ago he was 64 lbs then and has been adding about 3-4 lbs a week)-- He is 3/4 pyr and 1/4 anatolian or akbash...
these are not the newest photos but the cutest-- about 2 weeks ago, him at 5.5 months...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I would have to be hugging on him, and scratching behind his ears, a lot.

What a good looking dog.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Aww thanx Angie, thats why he is a family farm dog (pet and guard) he is such a sweet boy (yet so alert)....
Hey are you over on Goatspot these days is that you?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Handsome boy!!!!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

CA, that is a beautiful pup and he is getting large quite fast! Do let us know how his training goes. I'm still learning and would very much enjoy hearing how others are dealing with various situations that arise on their homestead that these LGDs are involved with.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanx MD... He has never killed a thing but he does like running the goats when we aint looking (Someone is usu home though and we tie him up when we catch him)....
The main thing is teaching him discrimination..... caught him barking his fool head off yesterday... at one of our wilder cats that only comes home every 4th day or so!
So I think when he lays out in the field at night waiting for something to come along to scare off... its probably deer..... but last night some small and dark, bigger then a cat shot by when I called him to come inside...**** I am thinking?.....


----------



## RonP (Oct 21, 2013)

Great looking dog!


----------

